# Finding poons in POC



## Capt. Kahala (Feb 9, 2013)

Me and a buddy are heading to POC to try for tarpon. 
I'm an experienced fly fisherman and have caught a few tarpon in Fla. and TX. 

Are the tarpon showing in good numbers right now and are they spread out throughout the system (jetties, bay, surf and offshore) or are they only showing in specific locales? In my experiences in Ports A, Mansfield, and SPI, the jetties seem to be the most consistent spots to find them. 

We are only going to fish this thurs(6/11) for one day. 
I've never fished that area and am not asking for any secret spots. 
Just hoping someone can throw us a bone so we don't waste the day looking in empty water. 

Thanks guys in advance. Any and all recent reports are greatly appreciated.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

End of the jetties are your best bet if you haven't been there before.....


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Aint seen much **** any time i've been to Port oconner..


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

On chicken feathers its tough - You would need a spotting tower and happen to catch it real clear - I've seen plenty of hook-ups working the shoreline just south of the old coast guard station - but its so hit or miss you'd have to be real lucky with only 1 day to sort out the bay--don't expect Florida conditions ,you'll be disappointed

This time of year what tarpon that are around are keying on either menhaden or mullet, around Pass Cavallo, in San Antonio bay, and the Ends of Matagorda jetties - the beach front from the south jetty to Pass Cavallo will usually have a few poons around Id concentrate my efforts where they have a choke down point between the gulf and the bay - fish late evening incoming tides

Pass Cavallo can be particularly good about half way down Decros(look for the biggest dune) in the deeper gut - we see a lot of bigger tarpon rolling at times, and at times it gets almost blue to the beach with a strong incoming -

Other than that its nearshore out to about two miles and a lot of running and gunning to find pods of migrating fish --

Personally I anchor up in known travels zones and wait for em to come to me - takes LOT of patience and chum --


----------

